# TUG Turns 24 years old!



## TUGBrian

24 years ago this month my father and a group of other Timeshare Owners began to organize what was originally a Prodigy Bulletin Board System (where TUGBBS came from) composed of a handful of Timeshare owners discussion resorts and Timesharing, into what we now call TUG. 

side note: TUG was/is actually one of the very first commercial sites on the Internet and the very first website period relating to Timeshares! not sure how many of you remember back to 1993, but the internet wasnt nearly as popular as it is now. The TUG website is older than these companies that may surprise you!:

Google - 1998
RCI.com (while the company was founded in the 70s, they didnt create a website till 1998)
Intervalworld.com - (founded in 70s, website in 98)
ARDA - (founded in 70s, website in 96)



Over the last Twenty Four years, TUG has helped tens of thousands of timeshare owners, many to this day remain to pass on the gift of knowledge they likely received themselves many moons ago through the various websites and TUGBBS forum installations we have had over the years.

Millions of dollars worth of Timeshares sold and rented by TUGGERS. With over 34 million in the past few years alone!

On top of that, literally millions of dollars worth of money saved just from folks finding TUG in time to discover the resale market....with over 8.7 million recorded in just this version of the forum!

More than that though is the unimaginable value of information passed on and learned year after year through nothing more than Timeshare owners helping each other understand and best use this product that comes with no instruction manual. I have even heard in the past TUG is the "handbook" for Timeshares, and believe it to be true to this day.

Happy Birthday TUG, and everyone who had a part in making this community what it is today over the past 24 years has my (and likely every timeshare owner whos come across tug looking for help) eternal gratitude.


It still amazes me every year at how much good this single website does to better the Timeshare industry and help owners!


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan

Congrats!!!





TUGBrian said:


> View attachment 4877​
> 24 years ago this month my father and a group of other Timeshare Owners began to organize what was originally a Prodigy Bulletin Board System (where TUGBBS came from) composed of a handful of Timeshare owners discussion resorts and Timesharing, into what we now call TUG. And as a birthday gift, all TUG Marketplace ads will not count towards your ad credit total in the month of october!
> 
> side note: TUG was/is actually one of the very first commercial sites on the Internet and the very first website period relating to Timeshares! not sure how many of you remember back to 1993, but the internet wasnt nearly as popular as it is now. The TUG website is older than these companies that may surprise you!:
> 
> Google - 1998
> RCI.com (while the company was founded in the 70s, they didnt create a website till 1998)
> Intervalworld.com - (founded in 70s, website in 98)
> ARDA - (founded in 70s, website in 96)
> 
> 
> 
> Over the last Twenty Four years, TUG has helped tens of thousands of timeshare owners, many to this day remain to pass on the gift of knowledge they likely received themselves many moons ago through the various websites and TUGBBS forum installations we have had over the years.
> 
> Millions of dollars worth of Timeshares sold and rented by TUGGERS. With over 34 million in the past few years alone!
> 
> On top of that, literally millions of dollars worth of money saved just from folks finding TUG in time to discover the resale market....with over 8.7 million recorded in just this version of the forum!
> 
> More than that though is the unimaginable value of information passed on and learned year after year through nothing more than Timeshare owners helping each other understand and best use this product that comes with no instruction manual. I have even heard in the past TUG is the "handbook" for Timeshares, and believe it to be true to this day.
> 
> Happy Birthday TUG, and everyone who had a part in making this community what it is today over the past 24 years has my (and likely every timeshare owner whos come across tug looking for help) eternal gratitude.
> 
> 
> It still amazes me every year at how much good this single website does to better the Timeshare industry and help owners!


----------



## kwelty

This is my favorite website. Thank you Brian for continuing what your dad started.


----------



## pedro47

Happy Birthday to TUG the very, very best timeshare website.
"Knowledge is Power." by Bacon.


----------



## susieq

Happy Birthday to TUG!!


----------



## klpca

Congratulations and many thanks Brian!


----------



## Passepartout

Congratulations Brian, and to Bill! Here's to dozens more successful years of helping people. (raising glass)

Jim


----------



## Panina

Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday my dear TUG
Happy birthday to you

Many more!


I remember back then. Whereas I only read back then, didn't contribute with my writings (shy back then) I loved reading what was on TUG. Was my favorite, still my favorite.


----------



## rhonda

Happy Birthday and thanks for the great times!


----------



## Egret1986

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, TUG!

Thank you, Brian, and the Moderators, and the Members, and the Guests!

It's a great source of information!

Thank you for that awesome Birthday Gift!  You really shouldn't have, but I love it!!!!!


----------



## VacationForever

Thank you, Brian.  Not only has this site saved many new owners alot of money by advice rended, but also how to travel and stay more cheaply at the same resorts that they had originally wanted to buy and other venues they were not aware of.


----------



## Luanne

Happy Birthday and thanks!  TUG saved us a bunch of money when we thought we wanted to sell a timeshare.  That's how I found TUG and have been here ever since.


----------



## AwayWeGo

TUG is outstanding.  Ditto TUG-BBS.

Those web sites have been a significant part of our life ever since 2002, right after we came home from our Florida timeshare freebies tour of Ft. Lauderdale & Kissimmee -- that time when we spied a highway billboard that said _Buy Timeshares Resale & Save Thousands _(or words to that effect).

Back home, we hopped on the internet, joined TUG, made fortuitous contact with John Chase, arranged through John to buy an outstanding resale 3BR-3BA Orlando lock-off timeshare unit for peanuts -- & the rest is history.

_The Chief Of Staff_ & I have scaled way back since our timeshare heyday.  Our enthusiasm & participation level diminished somewhat following the death of John Chase in April 2014.  Even so, not 1 day goes by that I don't tune into TUG, look at recent TUG-BBS entries, & offer up the _Song Of The Day_ (if I'm home).

Timeshare condos remain our favorite vacation accommodations, & we're already signed up for our now traditional 2-week Orlando-Kissimmee after-Christmas timeshare holiday (Jan. 13-27, 2018).

But wait -- there's more.  A highlight of January 2018 will be the (unofficial) TUG Get Together set for 2PM on Jan. 17, 2018, at the Golden Corral restaurant, 8707 Vineland Avenue, Orlando FL 32821.

Is this a great country or what ?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## mjm1

Happy Birthday to TUG. Thanks Brian and all who have contributed on the site. A great resource.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## LisaH

I have a “love and hate” relationship with TUG. I love it as it has helped me in so many ways. Through TUG, I have made many friends who have enriched my vacation experience and, more importantly, my life in general. It’s always the first site I check when I wake up every day, no matter where I am (and I’m at Kruger Park Lodge, South Africa right now). I hate it because I spend so much time on this site that I sometimes neglect my obligations and tasks, to my husband’s dismay. However, whenever that happens, I remind him of those fabulous timeshare exchanges I’ve scored and how much he enjoys our countless vacations, then he forgives me right away.


----------



## DaveNV

And to think, I've been hanging around Tug since it was just a tween. 

Happy Birthday to you all!  

Dave


----------



## TAG

Happy Birthday, and thanks!  We found TUG after we purchased our first (developer) timeshare.  That was back when Fern was moderating.  We are now educated TS owners.  Through TUG, we hooked up with another member and are in the process of transferring one of our seldom-used TS properties to them.  Thanks again!!


----------



## SueDonJ

Happy Birthday, TUG!

I can only imagine how different life would be without all the TUG knowledge I've gained; I certainly wouldn't know nearly as much about the timeshares we own.  But more importantly my family probably would not have spent the last 15 years or so expanding our horizons as much as we have - thanks to the infectious spirit from all you wonderful people who share your experiences so selflessly.


----------



## buckor

TUGBrian said:


> View attachment 4877​
> 24 years ago this month my father and a group of other Timeshare Owners began to organize what was originally a Prodigy Bulletin Board System (where TUGBBS came from) composed of a handful of Timeshare owners discussion resorts and Timesharing, into what we now call TUG. And as a birthday gift, all TUG Marketplace ads will not count towards your ad credit total in the month of october!
> 
> side note: TUG was/is actually one of the very first commercial sites on the Internet and the very first website period relating to Timeshares! not sure how many of you remember back to 1993, but the internet wasnt nearly as popular as it is now. The TUG website is older than these companies that may surprise you!:
> 
> Google - 1998
> RCI.com (while the company was founded in the 70s, they didnt create a website till 1998)
> Intervalworld.com - (founded in 70s, website in 98)
> ARDA - (founded in 70s, website in 96)
> 
> 
> 
> Over the last Twenty Four years, TUG has helped tens of thousands of timeshare owners, many to this day remain to pass on the gift of knowledge they likely received themselves many moons ago through the various websites and TUGBBS forum installations we have had over the years.
> 
> Millions of dollars worth of Timeshares sold and rented by TUGGERS. With over 34 million in the past few years alone!
> 
> On top of that, literally millions of dollars worth of money saved just from folks finding TUG in time to discover the resale market....with over 8.7 million recorded in just this version of the forum!
> 
> More than that though is the unimaginable value of information passed on and learned year after year through nothing more than Timeshare owners helping each other understand and best use this product that comes with no instruction manual. I have even heard in the past TUG is the "handbook" for Timeshares, and believe it to be true to this day.
> 
> Happy Birthday TUG, and everyone who had a part in making this community what it is today over the past 24 years has my (and likely every timeshare owner whos come across tug looking for help) eternal gratitude.
> 
> 
> It still amazes me every year at how much good this single website does to better the Timeshare industry and help owners!


Happy birthday TUG!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## MuranoJo

Happy #24, TUG!
Thankfully, a Tugger referred me here in '02 when we purchased our first resale.  It's been a fun & educational ride all the way.
I've traveled vicariously with so many of you on your exotic trips throughout the world, to your frivolous fun on beaches or slopes not-so-far-away.  In turn, your generous sharing of experiences has helped so many of us with our new travel adventures.

This is more than a timeshare-help board--it's a board of kindred _timeshare_ spirits.


----------



## MALC9990

Thanks to TUG I am a much more educated Timeshare Owner now than before TUG. Happy Birthday TUG.


----------



## GT75

I agree, just plain amazing.


----------



## Gracey

Congratulations!


----------



## VegasBella

Wow! Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Brian, Congrats to 24 fabulous years.  I’m so grateful that I found this site. It has allowed me to make memories with my family and have the room to spread out more economically then I had been able to vacation pre- TS days.  

I love this board, from day one everyone made me feel welcome.  It’s the first site I check every morning.  

Here’s to another great 24 years.


----------



## JerseyDeb

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! I can't thank you enough for the wealth of knowledge I have gained from this community. My hubby is so impressed how I have "mastered" our Wyndham account.  It's all thanks to TUG!!


----------



## Icc5

Congratulations.  It seems in my mind TUG has been around for all of my time sharing life but I guess not.  I remember after buying our second timeshare I started mentioning about communicating and learning to other timeshare owners when we would meet them at the pool or at a breakfast we would go to so we could learn about the area.  Those certainly were the days when you didn't feel pressured and when the entire experience was fun.


----------



## dandjane1

*Happy Birthday TUG!   

 *


----------



## pedro47

Brian, I am wishing this website a very *Happy Birthday*  *and Good Health.*


----------



## Makai Guy

The birthday was in October..


----------



## DaveNV

Makai Guy said:


> The birthday was in October..



So, what - you never got a late birthday gift?  

Dave


----------



## silentg

Been a fan since the beginning. Was an email site? Strayed away for a few years but not for long.
Congratulations on 24 years of TUG Brian!
Silentg


----------



## silentg

AwayWeGo said:


> But wait -- there's more. A highlight of January 2018 will be the (unofficial) TUG Get Together set for 2PM on Jan. 17, 2018, at the Golden Corral restaurant, 8707 Vineland Avenue, Orlando FL 32821.


Do we know how many will be attending? Rough estimate? I’m planning to be and husband hopefully too.
Silentg


----------



## taterhed

You know....I'm not sure there's anything like TUG ANYWHERE! 
Congrats to being awesome and unique all these years...

cheers!


----------



## Tank

Hats off to knowledge , and TUG for making it available. 

Happy anniversary !


----------



## WalnutBaron

My belated but no less sincere congratulations to TUGBrian and all of the moderators who make this such an amazing resource, refuge, and rejuvenator!

As a resource, TUG has taught me a ton about this fairly substantial investment we all make into great vacations with (mostly) really nice accommodations in (mostly) spectacular places. Thank you!!

As a refuge, TUG's citizens (meaning my fellow TUGgers) are (mostly) hospitable, informative, kind, polite, funny, endearing, enlightening, and vibrant. Quite a difference from so much of the crud one sees elsewhere on the internet and social media. Thank you!!

As a rejuvenator, TUG gets me stoked to explore new places, plan for my next road trip, and re-live favorite moments from past trips that might serve to inspire someone else. What fun. Thank you!!


----------



## Elli

Congrats on 24 years of TUG Brian!


----------



## DeniseM

Now that's what you call are really belated birthday wish!  

(It was in October.)


----------



## carl2591

I remember finding TUG in 1997 or 98,  a bulletin board type site, and spending hours reading the questions and answers that followed. After reading about the South African timeshare units, and the excitement that followed as more and more tuggers made the jump. I also made the jump buying Dikhololo unit starting a long and fun timeshare adventure that continues to this day.  A big shout out to dad Bill, Brian and all the TUG volunteers and HAPPY BIRTHDAY TUG..

"Life is much better with you in my life".. ode to Elton John who was honored last night.

PS yes i know this was in oct.. so sue me.


----------



## TUGBrian

no worries, we accept birthday wishes all year =D


----------



## Sugarcubesea

I love this website and feel grateful for all of the information I have gained being here. I always gain great information from this group. 

HAPPY 24


----------



## slip

TUG is the one website I have to check multiple times a day. Great people and information here. Love my timeshares too.


----------

